# good dubai trade and invest platform? like etrade?



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I just searched the forum but came up with no relevant hits.

I am looking for a e-platform where I can trade and invest online, something like e-trade. I am looking at trading europacific and NA stocks and futures.

Do you guys now if there is something like this in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

HannuK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just searched the forum but came up with no relevant hits.
> 
> ...


Call bloomberg. I use them to trade.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

NYCexpat said:


> Call bloomberg. I use them to trade.


Really  ..you call the bloomberg to trade. 
There is a difference between a broker, such as charles schwab, etrade and an information platform such as bloomberg, reuters etc.

@OP: Try optionsexpress.com, they have a multitude of products/exchanges. and it does not matter whether u r in dubai or us ....etrade has stopped taking new customerss now.


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

woodlands said:


> Really  ..you call the bloomberg to trade.
> There is a difference between a broker, such as charles schwab, etrade and an information platform such as bloomberg, reuters etc.
> 
> @OP: Try optionsexpress.com, they have a multitude of products/exchanges. and it does not matter whether u r in dubai or us ....etrade has stopped taking new customerss now.


Thanks for the tip will look into it 

I just call bloomberg and they asked me what the hell I was on about, but they agreed on sending me a bloomberg terminal free of charge.


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

HannuK said:


> Thanks for the tip will look into it
> 
> I just call bloomberg and they asked me what the hell I was on about, but they agreed on sending me a bloomberg terminal free of charge.


Lol. I think you need to ask them for their portfolio management solution.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

HannuK said:


> Thanks for the tip will look into it
> 
> I just call bloomberg and they asked me what the hell I was on about, but they agreed on sending me a bloomberg terminal free of charge.


Ha ha, excellent ! I'm going to call them now too before their free offer expires  ...

I use ameritrade, never had any problems. Well, except for losing all my money, but I blame Enron and Lehman Brothers for that.


----------

